
Show HN: Yoleo – A Beautiful RSS Reader - jamiebikies
https://yoleoreader.com
======
btipling
Instead of calling it a donation, just call it the 'pro' version and add like
a supporter badge on the header or let them do something silly like change the
color of their header like on HN. Will probably get more funds that way and
won't get cynical people to roll their eyes at questionable use of the word
'donation' whether it is or not.

~~~
vec
Yeah, but we're all geeks here. It can't be that hard to splice together some
custom CSS to make hacker news look like whatever you want. Let me just click
view source and OH GOD PG FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY WHY ARE YOU USING
NESTED TABLES IT'S 2013!!?!?!!111questionmark!

Sorry, blacked out for a minute there.

~~~
whytables
Actually this has been asked here before and pg himself did answer the
question [1] (you may have to scroll a little to see pg's response). pg also
argues in one of his essays [2] that tables are the (lisp) lists of html,
being very dynamic and flexible which is perfect for explanatory programming
despite being unclear (in its purpose/structure) sometimes.

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=100460> [2]
<http://paulgraham.com/arc0.html>

~~~
zeckalpha
Wouldn't divs be a more appropriate analogy?

------
jff
Why does everything have to be described as "beautiful"? Yes, it looks nice.
It's not fucking Beethoven, it's a website that appears to do a damn fine job
of managing RSS feeds. Yet every damn day we see another HN front-page article
about such-and-such a "beautiful" web-app.

Edit: also, in this instance, a good chunk of the beautiful design seems to
have been lifted from Google's style, from the icon style to the way they put
a little red bar next to the current selection

~~~
jamiebikies
Beautiful is not just in the design, I've put a lot of effort into the
mechanics of how things work, as well.

~~~
masukomi
While i agree that beautiful does come in no small part from the "mechanics of
how things work" there's NO WAY TO KNOW that you've done that from the site.
It's a static screenshot. To be honest the screenshot's a bit... simple and
plain. Not terribly notable. Maybe it is a "beautiful" experience to use it,
but I've got no way of knowing that without signing up for it. What's my
incentive here? Why should I bother with yours when all i see is a simple
screenshot with NO indication of ANY notable functionality or mechanics?

------
davidjohnstone
It looks nice, and at this point in time, this is what I'll probably be using
next month.

A few things:

* Is there a way to scroll through all items in the same way that Google Reader does, rather than having to go to the next item by clicking (or hitting "j")? Feeds with lots of images suffer from the current approach, since there's a delay when each item is loaded (preloading them, say, five items in advance works well).

* Hitting keyboard controls like "j" when Firefox's "search when you start typing" is turned on doesn't work. I think you need to return false in the keypress event handler (or whichever one it is).

* I would suggest changing the body font to black with a weight of 400. I have Source Sans Pro installed, and at 300 #606060 it's too light (in both senses of the word). It looks nice enough, but the main purpose of this is for reading, so using the most legible font possible should be a priority. (Tip: 15px Arial looks a lot nicer than 16px, IMHO. It's what I was using when I made 90% of a feed reader.)

~~~
jamiebikies
* Yep, just hold "n" or "space" and you'll scroll through the articles * I'll look into that. * I'll try to gather some more feedback to what people think about the font. Perhaps it would make sense for this to be configurable.

~~~
Casperin
I agree on the font-weight. Go for legibility first and beauty second.
Personally I prefer 16px myriad pro.

Love it though! Will definitely use :)

------
austenallred
Hats off for the notification that popped up as I was trying to import telling
me that HN traffic bogged you down. That was very classily and well done.

~~~
saulrh
For me, it wasn't just that it popped up a notification, it's that hitting the
arrow on the popup gives you a reply-to window with the text of the
notification already filled in. Really made me feel welcome.

~~~
dwwoelfel
It looks like she's using <http://intercom.io> for the notifications. We use
them at <http://circleci.com> and they've been hugely valuable for getting
feedback.

------
booruguru
I added my first subscription just fine, but subsequent attempts have given me
error messages.

1) URLs that should work with autodiscovery give me this message -> "Sorry,
that does not look like a valid URL".

2) When I enter the full URL of the feed it appears to add the subscription
successfully, but it doesn't show up when I refresh my screen.

3) The keyboard navigation is a bit weird. If "J" advances to the next item,
should the previous letter "H" send me to the previous item (as opposed to
"K")?

4) I don't see how I can manually create folders for my subscriptions.

5) I can't rename subscription titles.

Yoleo looks promising, but it feels like a beta product.

~~~
sjs382
_3) The keyboard navigation is a bit weird. If "J" advances to the next item,
should the previous letter "H" send me to the previous item (as opposed to
"K")?_

No. It inherits this behavior from Google Reader, which inherits this from vi.
[http://www.catonmat.net/blog/why-vim-uses-hjkl-as-arrow-
keys...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/why-vim-uses-hjkl-as-arrow-keys/)

------
jamesbritt
Very cool. I sign in/up using my Google account, and the import is chugging
along.

One of the things a liked about Reader was that I could get a very simple,
compact, list of feed headlines, making it easy to scan through a large number
of items to pick out the few that might be of interest. A good RSS read helps
me get through a lot of data without having to step through every item or go
through pages with only a handful of items showing on each.

I did not see a way to get such a layout in Yoleo. Are simple, compact title
list views possible, or planned?

~~~
jamiebikies
I think something like this, a "compact" view, makes a lot of sense. Perhaps
something called "Headline Mode", which may be in the books :)

~~~
jamesbritt
Thanks, that would be fantastic. As it is now, though, I really can't see
myself using it because it would take me a week to scan through my feeds.

Props on the work you've done, though.

------
jacquesgt
I created a new account and didn't use the option to sign in with my Google
account. The importer didn't ask me to sign in with my Google account, but is
happily waiting for feeds to import from Google Reader. Surely it isn't able
to do that without me authorizing it first?

Also, are there any plans for mobile apps? If yes, please tell me that you're
going to charge for them.

~~~
jamiebikies
Once your spot is up in the queue, you'll be prompted to import.

~~~
Semiapies
Just going to second or third the mobile interest. Half or more of the time I
look at my feeds, it's on a phone or tablet.

------
jamiebikies
Just so you all know, the import queue is currently building up rather
quickly, so imports might take a little while.

------
dombili
Love this. Couple of suggestions:

\- Please add folder support.

\- I'm sure the text look beautiful on Macs, but it's not easy to read my
feeds with that grey-ish text on Windows. Can't you make the text a bit bolder
or darker?

\- It's obvious you spend a lot of time working on this so I'd hate to see it
closing because you couldn't afford to pay for your servers. I don't think
asking for a donation is a good idea. Make it something like a $1-2/monthly
subscription with a full month free trial. That way you may lose some
customers, but your servers wouldn't be as busy as it appears to be now and
you'd have a -sorta- fixed income and wouldn't worry about the future.

\- An instapaper support would be great.

\- I agree with other people here. That red looks beautiful but it's
distracting when you're reading. Maybe tone it down a bit, or let us choose
the color/background etc? Tha'd be a killer feature.

Best of luck!

------
StavrosK
Clever name! I pressed "import" and it claims to be importing my feeds from
Google Reader, even though I never gave it a password or feed or connected
through Google. I wonder how that works...

~~~
jamiebikies
You're in a queue, you are going to be redirected to auth as soon as your turn
is up. There are a bunch of people trying to import at the moment.

------
psycr
Hey Jamie - it'd be great if adding a subscription was a little more
intelligent re: RSS url discovery. For example, I initially entered
`daringfireball.net` and got a URL misformatted error. I subsequently tried
prepending <http://> \- when really I needed to include a fully qualified path
to the feed in the first place.

Otherwise, happy to import from Reader and check this out. I like that it
feels light and easy to use.

~~~
jamiebikies
You should be able to enter a bare url. I looked into it and
daringfireball.net doesn't provide a rel="alternate" for their rss feed so my
little feed discovery ditty won't work for them.

~~~
dpcx
They do have <link rel="alternate" type="application/atom+xml"
href="/index.xml" /> though, so you might want to check for that as well.

~~~
psycr
Interesting - yeah, I picked it to test simply because I figure whatever
Gruber is doing is probably a good base line test case.

------
ilSignorCarlo
It would be nice the possibility to import also from other sources other than
Google. At this point many people stopped updating their feed on Google
Reader.

~~~
akurtzhs
Yeah, I moved to self-hosted Tiny Tiny RSS after Bloglines went down. OPML
import would be great. On the flip side, OPML export is also a requirement for
me - I don't want to re-enter all of my feeds.

~~~
jamiebikies
OPML import is on its way :)

------
fooyc
Finally an RSS reader that does just what you would expect from an RSS reader,
and that does it well.

This may be the first real Google Reader alternative I've seen so far.

~~~
jamiebikies
Thanks so much!! <3

------
luv2code
Jamie, I am getting about 10 errors a second in my console:

    
    
      Uncaught TypeError: Object sufio._xdWatchInFlight(); has no method 'apply' reader-29b4dd587f1ca6b5f0d639aac64ce9bf.js:1 e.(anonymous function) reader-29b4dd587f1ca6b5f0d639aac64ce9bf.js:1
    

Pretty print the error location from chrome:

    
    
      e.setInterval = function() {
            var e = t.call(arguments, 0), n = e[0];
            return e[0] = function() {
                try {
                    n.apply(this, arguments)
      Uncaught TypeError: Object sufio._xdWatchInFlight(); has no method 'apply' (repeated 1589 times)
                } catch (e) {
                    throw TraceKit.report(e), e
                }
            }, r.apply(this, e)
        }
    

The proxy at my work doesn't allow web sockets, and I think this might be
related.

Also, I noticed that there are at least 3 different third party services being
called (superfish, pusherapp and intercom). All of these are ancillary to the
main functionality, right?

I haven't even got my feeds imported yet, and the app is already pulling down
2 MB. superfish in particular is super heavy. I think I would prefer a lighter
payload.

~~~
jamiebikies
Superfish? I'm not even using superfish. Intercom is so users can contact me
and pusher is so I can push you new entries without requiring a reload.

~~~
luv2code
yikes. It was a browser extension that uses superfish to inject ads. the
extension allows you to disable this feature, but it still pulls in superfish.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/orbvious-
interest/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/orbvious-
interest/bkikpncfbjndhfkipijhdoddiadaipaa?hl=en)

I removed the extension and the payload is more like 1MB. Still seems hefty
but not as much of a concern to me.

I also noticed that content wasn't gzipped. should be a simple matter to add
that to nginx.

~~~
jamiebikies
Good catch, will do!

------
shadowcats
PLEASE charge $30+ per year for this, so I can use it and not have to worry if
it's going to be taken down due to lack of funds later on.

~~~
jamiebikies
LOL, if only you weren't the minority! If you would like to donate more, just
let me know and I can manually adjust your account. Perhaps I should make the
donation amount variable starting at $9/yr.

~~~
shadowcats
I mean, if _Google_ thought running a free RSS reader was too expensive,
imagine the headache it can cause you if/when this gets really popular.

Seriously, I admire your willingness to give something great away for free,
but I also think you need to think about recouping your expenses and making
your service financially sustainable for the long haul.

~~~
_k
Did Google say it was too expensive ?

------
tomdale
Looks like it's written in Ember.js—nice!

~~~
jamiebikies
Indeed!

~~~
saurabhnanda
Firing up the the Angular vs Ember debate again here. What's your take?

~~~
actionscripted
If we're picking this battle up, can everyone also argue a bit about the
backend? I've been with Django for years, but I'm tempted to get back into
Rails with how well it seems some of the JS frameworks are supported.

~~~
weavie
Also, should I develop with Vim or Emacs?

------
sprouticus
This looks pretty fantastic. I've been searching for a good browser option
outside of Feedly, which just doesn't do it for me. I agree that more
information about the product and the people behind it would be nice, however,
I'm still eagerly signing up when I get a chance today. :)

~~~
jamiebikies
Some more info about me was posted here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5826803>

------
DanBlake
Most important question: How often do you check for new content? A RSS feed
reader is useless to me if you will only check my feeds once a day for new
content. Bare minimum reall needs to be once every 30 minutes for me to
consider it.

~~~
jamiebikies
Right now it's every 20 minutes. If I get enough donations I can reduce this
by adding a few more servers to the parsing farm :)

------
Flimm
Consider using Mozilla Persona to handle authentication. It's easier to
implement that rolling your own username/password solution (although I see
you've already done that), and it's decentralised unlike using Google
credentials.

------
darklajid
I signed up and like it - after Google Reader died (and, to be honest, a while
before that) I haven't used RSS much and just had a saved set of tabs that I
religiously opened to waste away my time. This might .. help. Thanks!

Unrelated: I'd really be interested in a follow-up story/post from you about
the load you're experiencing. You just pushed a free [1] service in front of
HN. How's the thing holding up? Both code/stack and allocated hardware? I
guess it boils down to general curiosity on the one hand, the question of
whether you can do this in a sustainable fashion on the other hand.

1: with donations

------
kposehn
I like the look of it. However, before I give you access to my data some more
information on how it works, who you are, why I should use it, etc. would be
nice.

That said, I hope you this gets traction. We need more options.

~~~
jamiebikies
Hey there, good questions! I'm a developer in Toronto, Canada and I love to
ride bikes and write code. I work at a place called Unspace
(<http://unspace.ca/team>), I'm the third one down (Jamie Gilgen).

Yoleo is a self funded project. I would like to keep it that way if I can.
That's why donations are very welcome. I do however offer Yoleo up for free
for those who are unable to pay. Yoleo is written in Ember, and is backed by
Rails.

I'm really into Ember, and helped out out by teaching a portion of the most
recent Embergarten (<http://unspace.ca/embergarten/>) here in Toronto.

The import is a simple one click import, I've directly integrated with Googles
Reader API.

You should use it....because it's good?

Hope that helps!

~~~
aroch
Please force SSL/TLS on the accounts page if not everywhere (should be
everywhere)...You're currently sending Stripe payments over http

~~~
luv2code
I checked and the strip communication is done ajax style through https. I
don't see a problem.

~~~
jamiebikies
This is true. Also, you should be redirected to https when you go to /account
if things are working how they're intended. I don't run the full thing through
SSL quite yet, because I pull in content from lots of different sources
(images, for example), and that would cause SSL warnings.

I have something in mind for this, but haven't gotten around to implementing
it yet. Full SSL is coming.

~~~
grosskur
FYI, Camo might be useful for this:

<https://github.com/atmos/camo>

There's also a Go (golang) port:

<https://github.com/cactus/go-camo>

I'm currently using go-camo in my own feed reader and have experienced some
flakiness (images fail to load sometimes).

(Also, nice work!)

------
mrec
Looks very nice, but there's no mention of what to me is _the_ #1 requirement
for a Reader replacement: the ability to export your data. Ideally, the
ability to export your data in the same format that Reader does, given that
all the apps pitching to replace Reader can import that.

This isn't specific to Yoleo; nobody seems to be implementing this, and it
doesn't show up on the comparison summaries that pop up here on HN from time
to time. There's no way all the current contenders are going to last; why
isn't everyone jittery?

------
ryanisinallofus
Looks beautiful, interesting pay model. Seems like enough people still use RSS
readers...

Just 2 feature requests:

1.) Let us change the one color :) That red is pretty, but distracts from the
content. Dustin Curtis got this right on his minimalist design in that the
one-color isn't used in the actual content.

2.) Responsive design: Iv'e been removing apps from my phone for weeks and I
couldn't be happier. Far less annoying update badges. Also, as something that
is open all the time it would be great to keep it in a smaller window than the
current design allows.

Great work!

~~~
dabeeeenster
Agree - the red is way too much.

~~~
jamiebikies
We can tone down the red if enough people think it's jarring, I love this kind
of feedback!

~~~
ryanisinallofus
I would probably start with removing the red from the titles first. Removing
the red completely would take away from the overall design which is too nice
to mess up.

I always think a straight forward headline/copy relationship should be
achievable with spacing, and maybe font-size before adding bold or a color.

If it's still too much (remember, this is an every day kind of app!) maybe the
active links on the right could go non-red, then if it's still too much the
border-left on the active links on the right.

Again, grats on shipping something that looks good.

------
yafujifide
Looks like an awesome service... I need a replacement for Google Reader so
I'll try this one out. Also, please consider accepting bitcoin so I can pay
without revealing my private credit card information.

Update: I am trying it out right now and I've noticed it's taking quite a long
time to load my Google Reader profile. My Reader profile is absolutely
enormous - hundreds of blogs and thousands upon thousands of read and unread
posts. It took about 10 minutes to load a single blog. This is going to take a
while.

~~~
anigbrowl
Or for ironic fun, accept Google Wallet XD

This looks great, gonna give it a try. It's simple, and that's harder to do
well.

------
davexunit
Why so many proprietary, web-based RSS readers? There are plenty of free
readers so it's silly to get locked-in to yet another web-based RSS reader
that will shut down some day.

~~~
rednukleus
I need an RSS reader that works and syncs across my Linux laptop, Windows 8
desktop, Android phone and Windows XP work computer (and I can't install any
software on the work computer).

------
gorbachev
This is yet another RSS reader that doesn't understand how power users use RSS
readers.

The information density is WAY too low.

It would take me forever to browse through my feeds using your interface.

The reason why I like (and still use) Google Reader is because it packs the
most number of posts of any RSS reader on a single page and makes it easy to
scroll for more.

Google Reader is "glancable". Yoleo is not.

Otherwise Yoleo looks pretty ok. Design is clear and the icons look good, and
it's simple to use.

However, the "glancability" issue completely kills it for me.

------
decklin
I did not sign in with Google, but the import page still says "Importing…"
without any action on my part. Will there be an option to manually upload a
list of feeds?

~~~
jamiebikies
You'll be prompted to authorize when your place in the queue is up. The
importer queue is insanely busy right now so it'll be a little while.

~~~
squidi
The text says "You can safely navigate away from this page while your feeds
are being imported " so it's confusing some of us who have not initiated an
import.

Good luck with it!

~~~
jamiebikies
Oh, that is implied that once you start an import, you can move away.

------
Fuzzwah
I'm unable to add rss feeds from yahoo pipes. Here is an example feed:

[http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.run?_id=fb09cb3a62553d0f06...](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.run?_id=fb09cb3a62553d0f06d28a6dc31335fa&_render=rss)

It is the most simple of my yahoo pipes rss feeds (I use pipes a heap), it
just kicks out the current #1 here on hackernews.

I've never had any problems putting my pipes feeds into other rss readers.

~~~
jamiebikies
I'll look into this. I had to restart after upping some connection limits
which may have been when you were adding your feeds.

Yep, just tested and that feed you mentioned can be added.

------
mahyarm
theoldreader.com just chokes on my 100 feed list, and feedly has just been
flaky for me. Here's to hoping this works well with a mobile interface!

~~~
jamiebikies
The mobile interface isn't responsive _yet_. I have users with over 400 feeds,
so it should be all good!

------
hablahaha
Anyone else reading this in their mind as YOLO reader?

~~~
frozenport
Yes, but are the 4 letters considered intellectual property?

~~~
hablahaha
Well... you only live once, so you know, infringe whenever possible.

------
webwanderings
When it comes to RSS reading, its all in the UI: how it is setup and how well
one adjust to such an interface. As far as I am concerned, I cropped-up my own
[1] and I am happy with the solution so far.

[1] [http://web-wanderings.blogspot.com/2013/05/a-no-coding-
requi...](http://web-wanderings.blogspot.com/2013/05/a-no-coding-required-
google-reader.html)

------
tucosan
I really like the cleanliness of your layout. But I find the color scheme
rather annoying. The choice to use red for headlines is a pretty bad decision
(sorry), I can only recommend you tone it down a bit or even chose a
completely different color scheme. At least give us the option to change the
colours ourselves. Otherwise, great effort!

------
jongraehl
It's doing a fine job replacing Google Reader for me (I was otherwise going to
use Feedly, who require me to learn a different UI).

Are you already using your own backend? It seems so, since it's showing me
different articles and not sync read status from Google Reader (which seems to
show new content sooner).

What's the meaning of the orange circle empty/filled?

~~~
jamiebikies
Yep, I'm using a backend I've written for the application. An API will be
released soon, as well. Orange circle empty == read, filled in == unread.

~~~
jongraehl
thanks; thought it might be that, but it wasn't updating immediately for me.
pref for page-through without reading to bottom = read?

also, i can't figure out how to add a new or existing feed to a folder. the
tags i had from google reader are still there.

------
unicornporn
So, many people have already had the time to switch from Google Reader. That
means people have to be able to import feeds by OPML. Right now it seems like
Google Reader is the only import option. There seems to be https, that is very
nice. But theoldreader.com offers me this too. I need an import option before
trying this out.

~~~
jamiebikies
OPML is certainly coming, next week I hope :)

~~~
grimman
Do consider sending out an announcement mail when you do. As it stands I'm
content (but not happy) using another RSS reader. I'm not actively looking,
but a good replacement would be wonderful indeed. As such, your reader runs
the risk of being forgotten during the wait, which would definitely be a
shame.

That said, sending unsolicited mails... you know the dilemma here.

------
tuzemec
So far, so good. But the importing from google reader is hella slow. Guess a
lot of people are trying it out right now.

~~~
jamiebikies
Yep, the importer is working away on the queue.

------
jaredandrews
This looks pretty cool. Is there a example instance set up anywhere so I can
see what it is like without signing up?

------
bdellovibrio
Does it have nested folders? That would be very helpful for my feeds
(scientific journals).

------
programminggeek
Looks cool, I would pay for it, please just charge and don't pretend it's a
donation.

~~~
jamiebikies
I'm not pretending. You can use it for free if you can't afford it :)

------
chudi
Hi, nice reader!! I like the pun of I read as the name of the site.

Nice template, really good work!

~~~
taylorbuley
For those sin pistas, "yo leo" is Spanish for "I read."

------
Aldo_MX
"Yo leo" in Spanish means "I read", I don't know if this is a coincidence :).

~~~
rschmitty
as long as it's not a play on YOLO :P

------
tatarak
looks great! couple of notes:

\- the red buttons sometimes gets broken for me on Chrome (27) - the text on
them is either invisible (log in on the main page) or messed up (one letter
over another)

\- text is rendered poorly on Chrome and Opera, probably a fault of the
browser+font combination, maybe you can try to experiment with different fonts

\- did you think about something different than read/unread model? it was
something that was irking me about Google Reader or now with Netvibes - the
point of RSS reader is not to read it all, at least not when you have
thousands of items to read

------
kar1181
Import doesn't work, but the notification system is very sweet and unexpected.
Can't wait to try this out with all my feeds. So far none of the 'son of
reader' offerings have really done it for me.

------
hudo
nice job! but, i went to <http://yoleoreader.com/account>, there's a box for
entering credit card. On page without ssl ...

~~~
luv2code
the credit card information is transmitted to stripe over SSL. It looks fine.

------
JustMadMike
Very nice, I'd love to be able to group my subscriptions in folders. Even
better if I can navigate through all feeds in a folder combined instead of
through individual feeds.

------
bliker
It looks nice, but I personally prefer more readable font. Source Sans looks
gorgeous, but maybe use 400 instead 300 on body text. Or use darker color.

------
stevewillows
On a desktop it has a decent experience, but on my phone (S3 in 'tablet mode')
it's unusable. Any chance for a mobile friendly version?

~~~
jamiebikies
Most definitely :) Soon!

------
Savid
I'm liking it for my simple needs. I have a bigger screen (1440p), any chance
of getting the article to be wider than 610px?

------
daturkel
What does Yoleo have to offer that feedly doesn't? Is there a mobile app in
the works (or at least a mobile stylesheet)?

~~~
jamiebikies
I feel that the interface is more performant and more to the point of focusing
on reading your articles.

------
saurabhnanda
Just signed up. It's been importing from Google Reader for the last 20mins or
so. Is it supposed to take that long?

~~~
jamiebikies
Yep, sorry about that. The importer is currently working like crazy on all the
imports from this HN post :p

~~~
saurabhnanda
I signed up last night and checked again this morning. Still importing. Are
you sure the backend processes are crashing under the HN load?

------
bajsejohannes
Would be cool if I could add a bunch of feeds at once, so I can migrate more
easily from a non-google reader.

~~~
jamiebikies
I did make the feed adding as streamlined as I could. However, I realize that
it does pause for 5 seconds after adding the feed.

<a> -> enter url -> <enter> should be all that's needed to add a feed.

------
mdesq
And my expected shortcuts work out of the box. Brilliant. My import isn't even
finished and I'm liking it.

------
bliker
I just realized that I can't export my feeds from feedly. Please somebody say
I am wrong

------
usefulcat
Noticed a minor error on the front page: "consider making an donation".

------
bob_loblaw
Is there a way to add folders so that I can keep my feeds organized?

~~~
jamesbritt
I signed in/up using Google, and it's busy importing my feeds right now, and
they appear to be going into folders.

I don't see a way to arrange the folders though, which would be a big plus. If
I can force an order through some naming convention that's OK too.

~~~
jamesbritt
Just a follow-up. A day has passed and the import looks stalled. I'll keep
checking for the next few days.

------
tocomment
How did you make it beautiful? Just good design skills?

------
h0w412d
Is there an API?

~~~
jamiebikies
Yep, but it's not public _yet_.

~~~
h0w412d
Is a website, is beautiful, is easy to use, has an API. You've hit on the
first three, so when the API becomes public, I am so using this.

Are you hosting this yourself? Do you expect $9/year members to adequate cover
the costs? I'd totally be willing to pay more if it means I don't have to
suffer through another shutdown.

~~~
jamiebikies
A few people have mentioned wanting to donate more. I could make a few more
options for the donation amount. I figured I was on the high end at $9/yr.
People don't like paying for software anymore.

------
shubhamgoel
Come on.. import already! I am excited.

~~~
jamiebikies
Sorrrrry, there are SO many people in line. It's chugging away fast now. I've
made some performance improvements to the importer.

------
camero
I'm just getting a blank white page...

------
presty
what is the backend stack for this? looking at your github, I assume it's
using rails?

------
czzarr
looks really good, definitely going to try it out in the next couple of weeks

------
BruceLi
looks good but is slow and not very friendly to me.

------
motyard
Loving it. Thanks.

------
aioprisan
can you please make this open source?

------
frozenport
Yolo Reader

------
msutherl
#YOLEO

------
seany
How what kind of backlog will it keep for unread items? It's not that weird
for me to not pay attention to a feed or collection of feeds that I don't have
time for at the moment. This is one of my main issues with newsblur, which has
a ridiculously low limit of 500 per feed max (based on the number of
subscribers the feed has), if you aren't a paying member and it's a low
subscription feed it could be as low as 25 posts or something.

~~~
jamiebikies
Right now, the backlog is infinite, and I'd like to keep it that way if I can.

